# Tohatsu 35 Jet Issues



## Capt.Johnny (Jun 25, 2019)

Def check your clamps on your fuel lines if possible. I have had a loose clamp do the same thing. If the boat is not brand new I would suggest replacing your fuel line and primer


----------



## WatermanGB (Jan 25, 2019)

i second the clamp on the fuel lines. You also my need to change the diaphragm in the fuel pump.


----------



## walkercope (Apr 14, 2020)

OK I'll give those a good lookover on Friday. I also had the vent on the tank closed on the tank while running so I did pretty much everything wrong I could possibly do...


----------



## walkercope (Apr 14, 2020)

Wanted to post an update to this - I've taken the boat out a few times since this happened. Each time before getting on the water I'd open the vent on the gas tank and pump the bulb/run the fuel pump in the motor until the bulb stays tight and I haven't had this issue again. So for now I'm thinking it was just operator error


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Had one recently with a relatively new hose that was disintegrating on the inside. Think it may have been the fuel stabilizer I used since this one wasn't run very often.

If you have issues again take a fitting off the hose, and look at the inside of the hose. My guess on mine was that bits of hose got in the check valve on the primer bulb. Once I switched the hose and bulb, no issues.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

You need one of these to run it on the hose. The port is plugged with a bolt. It is located right at the grease hose kinda in the middle when the hose is looped back to the unit.


----------

